

Google gets start of Winter wrong by 3 weeks - cubicle67

Today, on http://www.google.com.au/ the normal Google logo is replaced by a wintery looking one, with mouseover that reads 'first day of winter'. Thing is, in Australia Winter starts June 1st<p>Yes, not exactly HN material but amusing to see even places like Google get this wrong
======
nreece
It's probably due to the start of the winter solstice — the shortest day in
the southern hemisphere and the longest in the northern half of the world
(where thousands will be celebrating the summer solstice):
[http://www.theage.com.au/national/pagans-party-as-winter-
sol...](http://www.theage.com.au/national/pagans-party-as-winter-solstice-
brings-hope-20090620-crzk.html)

~~~
cubicle67
Yes, it's Winter solstice; no argument there. It's not, as Google are
suggesting, the first day of Winter. Big difference.

It looks like the assumption is that other places start their seasons the same
date as the US does.

~~~
nreece
_In many countries in the Southern Hemisphere, including Australia, New
Zealand and South Africa the winter solstice starts on the 1st of June and the
official day of winter starts on June 21._

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Winter>

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
That's not a quotation, and it's inaccurate. The Winter Solstice doesn't
"start on the 1st of June". The Winter Solstice is a specific astonomical
point in time. Wikipedia says:

    
    
        In many countries in the Southern Hemisphere,
        including Australia [3][4], New Zealand and
        South Africa, winter begins on 1 June and ends
        on 31 August.
    

"Winter" is a political construction and can be declared to start on different
dates as appropriate.

Please, if you write something that looks like a quotation, make sure it is a
quotation.

------
Raphael
Astrophysical winter, not political winter.

